# Cam and valve spring question. New gto forum



## Blk2004GTO (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had my gto for about 2 1/2 years. So not new to it but new to forum. My radiator gave out so I decided since I have to basically take the front off i might as well do a cam swap  so question is do I have to replace the valve springs? I have 54k miles on it 6 speed. Cam I Am looking at is

Patriot Performance GM LS Series 225/229 .580/.590 114 LSA. 

GM LS Series 225/229 .580"/.590" 114 LSA

I have exhaust and that's about it for now. CAI soon. Headers in future. Looking to run with no tune for now so hoping I can with this cam and it for now is my daily driver. And doing the work myself with buddy.


----------



## Blk2004GTO (Jan 19, 2010)

And if I have to will these work? I would really not have to but better safe than sorry.


Patriot Performance GM LS Series Patriot Gold Dual Valve Spring Kit. 

GM LS Series Patriot Gold Dual Valve Spring Kit Includes Patriot Gold Springs, Super 7 Locks,Titanium retainers,Seals,& .505 OR .565 Bases


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

You should definitely change out the valve springs and if I got the specs right on that spring kit you are referring to it will be fine.If I searched it right they are good up to a .650 lift.


----------



## Blk2004GTO (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok so that cam would need new springs, so maybe A different cam wouldn't require new springs?


----------



## Blk2004GTO (Jan 19, 2010)

So I tried to find the specs on stock valve train but I didn't find any. What is the maxium on stock or should I go with a cam like this Like this? It is 100 dollars mire than first 1.

Comp Cams GEN III/LS1/LS6 350 Xtreme RPM Cam 216/220. 

Good cam for 6 speeds, auto cars may need to have PCM tuning for idle quality. Great Mid range and Top end.
Lift: .525/.532 [email protected]: 216/220 LSA: 114


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Blk2004GTO said:


> Ok so that cam would need new springs, so maybe A different cam wouldn't require new springs?


I'm not a cam expert by any stretch of the imagination,but I'd install new springs regardless of the cam you decide on.Springs are alot cheaper than damaging your motor.


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

just did a cam swap in mine, If you are going for a bigger cam like that, valve springs are a must, also i would suggest getting aftermarket push rods. this will avoid bending the push rods and floating valves. ALSO if your going to all the work and removing the heads,etc.. I would change your oil pump. gm oil pumps are junk, changing it out now would be worth not having to tear it down again. Go ahead and get ready to get a tune aswell.


----------



## Blk2004GTO (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I wasn't going to remove the heads. After reading a little more on the cam etc I may go a little smaller but will be replacing springs at same time. So I'm basically waiting till I have got all the parts together and do it at once. Thanks for the advice. Keep it coming. What cam etc did u go with?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I sure wouldn't go smaller than that on the cam. If anything I'd go larger. Why would you go thru all that work and money for marginal gains on a stockish cam? There's also no cam that isn't going to require a tune. Some may get by if they're almost stock specs ( and thus a waste of effort) but most will be barely drivable. Doing it yourself a cam and the other parts you need (springs are a MUST) with tune is going to set you back $1,200-$1,500.

BTW the stock LS1 cam is 196/207 .479/.467 @ 116


----------



## Blk2004GTO (Jan 19, 2010)

Ya, I think I'm going to stick with patriot cam. Like you said all that work for a small cam. Although it seems any cam bigger than stock is an improvment (thanks for stock cam #'s). I decided to order springs, rods and cam and looking forward to being put back minimum grand. Instead of doing this in like the next week like i had planned, its going to take me a little longer since I am ordering things one at a time as I can afford them. So theres no rush. Thanks for the info.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FWIW my cam is a 228/232 .612/.600 111 lsa. The car screams even with stock heads (better heads would take even more advantage of the cam.). The key to drivability is the tune. A crap tune on even a small cam can make the car buck and stall. My car runs really well and can lug 1,100 RPM without bucking.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm running 207/220 .571/.578 w 1.7 rocker 118.5 CL on new stock LS6 springs. Idle sounds virtually stock, but the car really halls arround 4k RPM all the way up to 6500.


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

Blk2004GTO said:


> Well I wasn't going to remove the heads. After reading a little more on the cam etc I may go a little smaller but will be replacing springs at same time. So I'm basically waiting till I have got all the parts together and do it at once. Thanks for the advice. Keep it coming. What cam etc did u go with?


581/592, just said taking the heads off because depending on the amount of miles on ur car, it would be good to replace your lifters. Id go witha big 1. The tune made a WORLD of difference too, i wouldnt hesitate to get one. Plus, bigger cam=bigger lobe separation. Nothing like ppl staring at every red light hearing it cam.


----------

